
Show HN: Add missing first names to your MailChimp lists - mherrmann
https://mailri.ch
======
herbst
Sounds interesting, where is the data from?

~~~
mherrmann
For this prototype, it's just a CSV file of first names. I've looked at APIs
like pipl.com. But they're way too expensive.

